# Cubika



## dirge (Dec 12, 2010)

Is the referb Cubkia a good machine? How do people rate them? Pro's con's etc?


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, I am not expert so will not blurt on when sometime soon a pro coffee bod will be along to give you sound advice but something I wanted to throw into the mix(again proper coffee bod can advise on machine) is that I see in another thread you are possibly out for a grinder aswell, so factor that and the cost of the Cubika you wouldnt be too far from this..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gaggia-Paros-Coffee-Espresso-Cappuccino-Machine_W0QQitemZ280604315566QQcategoryZ20671QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5719901087953866767#ht_618wt_1139

which I dont know anything about but IIRC its a well specced Gaggia wheras the Cubika, a machine that I love the look of, ha only the basic inners and a low watt boiler..

as I say though I am sure someone more qualified will help you out..


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I would suggest aiming for the Gaggia Classic if you can afford it, it is probably the best of the Gaggias with a simple solid construction and a commercial grade brass portafilter plus 3 way solenoid valve. The Cubika will give decent results but the Classic is a more rounded machine and you will get lots of advice and info from fellow users on the forum.

Personally not a fan of domestic machines with an integrated grinder on three counts, it limits your upgrade path and if one bit flakes out you could be machineless pending repair or have a redundant bit of coffee kit sat on your worktop


----------



## jough (Feb 12, 2009)

good point about the 2 in 1 (memories of washer dryer nightmare come flooding back) but that Paros seems a great price and has the solonoid valve same as the Classic.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Gaggia Cubikas are good entry level machines and are pretty solid

If looked after they will last you, but I have seen some that are abused and parts need replacing

Ideally the Classic is a better option, but often quite a bit pricier compared to a Cubika

If you can get a refurb Cubika for less than £100 then go for it


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, as glenn says the cubika is ideal for entry level as it is so simple to use, i have a recon one on ebay if you want to look at it for £70, size wise they are not too intrusive in the kitchen, pro's- price and simplicity. cons- can drip a little and smaller boiler than most gaggia machines. but if you are only doing espresso then it does not matter

good luck and merry christmas

mark


----------



## Carlos (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello, I have been using a Cubika for about twelve months & I heard lots of bad things about shody construction but mine has performed her duty well. The classic is definitely the machine to go for though mainly because within a month you will get upgradeituss









Cubika good points;

1) Cheap

2) easy to use

3) 1 hole steam wand

Bad Points;

1) bad temp control

2) poor portafiler - (not brass, quite small in diameter but larger tha some of the tat)

3) steam wand is non adjustable and akward in position

4) bearly enough steam pressure for 2 coffees

5) if you have more than 1 other friend who wants a coffee then theyll be waiting a long time because the machine can just about handle 2 before it needs quite a break to recoup.

Speaking as a current Cubika user I would strongly recommend spending that bit more on a classic & purchase a Silva steam wand which is easy to fit & will produce much better texture. The main reason is that with a classic you will either be satisfied & never want to upgrade or it will take a lot longer before you start dreaming of the Silva's and alike. I just lashed out a tidy sum because I,m just not happy with the gaggia.

Hope this helps & good luck on finding your perfect partner !!! P.s keep a look out on ebay for some decent isomac, expobar, rancilio, fracino machines etc

Newbie Carlos


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

i heard the cubika wasnt all that great, one of the main points was poor build quality, i could suggest if youre on a tight budget that you could go down the road i did and get a gaggia carezza, they dont look all that great, but the plastic casing belies the quality of the insides, so look past the slightly nasty appearance and its a great little brewing tool, it has a full size 58mm brass portafilter and shares many parts with the classic, oh did i mention i picked it up for 30 quid

you can also upgrade the frothing arm to a rancilio if youre not happy with the steaming arm that comes as stock (which i will be doing soon) all in all im pleased with it as a starter machine, itll make 2 cracking lattes no problem in no time, id like some of the features the classic offers but i dont think ill bother with upgrading to that, im just going to stick with the carezza until i can save up for a machine with a heat exchanger or dual boilers

there are also some rarer good but cheap machines, i once saw 2 home isomac machines, they had brass boilers and looked well built, there is also the rancilio betsy, but personally id avoid the cubika, read the reviews on the coffee geek website, they can give some good info on any machine youre looking at despite it being an american site


----------

